# Long overdue pics



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay so I haven't posted pictures of my numo for.. well.. forever!

So I gave him a oatmeal bath today (hes quilling) and decided to snap some shots!

I also got two nice ones that I can choose from for the new years contest.


here ya go'


















mm yummy.... wine glass? Silly hog... :lol:









Hes SO cute 









Evil hog?

Well thats it for now!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhh so sweet ,i love the third one ,,,,,,,


----------



## Nako (Dec 16, 2008)

Aww that last one is sooo cute looks so evil :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky waves hi!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! i wuv numo! hes is absolutly adorable!!!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

haha yeah hes a cutie.

His cuteness lets him get away with things sometimes though! :lol: 

Numo huffs at Inky ! (A friendly huff though )


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

what color is he?


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

I absolutely adore the lil pink nose and feet!!!! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Ah im pretty sure his color is Algerian Champagne.

Aha thanks Dawn! Numo says thanks !


----------

